# New field "bio" - Recruiting co-laborers



## Pergamum (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is the new field description (field bio) put out yearly explaining this field and to find potential co-workers.




> A diverse land of exotic cultures, Indnsia is the world's 4th-largest country reaching towards 250 million people and is the world's largest M-- nation. Papua is Indnsia’s eastern-most region, comprising the western half of the island of New Guinea. Formerly called Irian Jaya, the region is almost entirely covered in tropical forest, and has some of the richest biodiversity on earth.
> 
> Papua was the setting for many mass movements of tribal peoples to Christ in the recent past, particularly in the highland areas. Regions Beyond Missionary Union, now World Team, played a central role in these efforts. Remote tribes still exist.
> 
> ...



World Team Papua



And here is a recent video of the Kimyal Bible translation (Pastor Siud's prayer is very moving): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9dpmp_-TY0

I regularly have people begging me to find them bible teachers. Many pastors have the equivalent of a 3rd-grade US education (I have met some Christians who cannot read, and some evangelists, too). To have theologically sound folks training these pastors would multiply the efforts here greatly.


----------



## Tim (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, it is a great prayer!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity why is m-- and i-- used instead of just saying the words?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 2, 2012)

Eric,

So that automatic web searching tools do not needlessly list correspondences regarding certain topics.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 2, 2012)

I figured that may be the reason. I pray that the Lord will continue to support you and that many worthy helpers will come along side you


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 3, 2012)

Papua is really a lovely place. I can't wait to go back. May Christ be proclaimed there in the power of the Spirit!


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 3, 2012)

The big changes here this decade have been a shift from rural, remote locations to urban centers....people are on the move trying to find work and opportunity. The consequence is that there are many displaced youth. Thus, it is a perfect setting for urban ministries, especially among the youth. I just started an urban tract ministry and passed out 1,500 in a 3-week period (trying to talk to every person who took one) and actually had people taking motorcycle taxis back to me several times to pick up more tracts to spread them to their own families and had crowds of 40-60 around me to listen, even though I had not intended to preach but only pass out tracts (i.e. there is a hunger and a sense of need). 

This is a ready-made situation for us to send workers into.

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

Andrew, we are praying for your speedy return. Tell me how I can help. The pastor in Dabra that was impacted by your sermon begged Yulianus to arrange follow-up soon. I will try to go in maybe in July and again in September.


----------

